# Best Intel Motherboard



## Udaya Maurya (Sep 11, 2007)

I want to buy the best Intel Motherboard with Dual Core, HT,etc.
So, please someone tell me the best Motherboard which comes in around 6k.
I can spend more if it's too good.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 11, 2007)

Wrond Section, and you missed the Sticky addressing this very same question... 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66140


----------

